# Goldilocks and the three boxes



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

A visitor asked me to make a treasure box for her.

Easy, yes?

No.

I made the box quite easily, but then realised that a REAL treasure chest has brass bands around it. I'm going to make my own bands with hinges built in so i have to wait a month for the brass banding as none is available here.
So as this is a bandsaw box, i had this large centre piece of scrap.
i made another treasure chest. Damn, this also is big enough to warrant brass banding.
I still had a smaller centre piece, so again with the bandsaw and now i have daddy box, mummy box and baby box.


Before I flocked the insides they all fitted like russian dolls.

The baby box is too small to have brass banding so thats the only one complete at this stage

Made of Bubinga, ply, walnut, and a large lump of teak in the middle.
baby box was too narrow to support more bubinga so i just added walnut end pieces to her.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautifully crafted, Bob!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those turned out great, Bob. Your wood combinations go together really good. I love to make those thay are so much fun.
Herb


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Wonderful, Bob!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are really nice, Bob! Good job, as usual.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Craftsmanship is amazing! Good Show!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great project! How did you find plywood without any voids in the layers?


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

These are gorgeous even without the brass banding!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I can buy Baltic birch ply quite easily here. Its used a lot. An 8 x 4ft sheet of 1/2" costs me around $40.

But its ALMOST without voids (lol)

i showed the box to a friend today who is a self confessed OCD freak, and she immediately complained about the void in the ply. i had to ask her where.
If you look at the small box front view with the lid closed, you can just see a void in the left side ply towards the top of the lid.

you just cant please some people.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> A visitor asked me to make a treasure box for her.
> 
> Easy, yes?
> 
> ...


Bob you have done it again. Done what you ask. Created a master piece!!!!

Very well done.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

+10 to all the positives above. Always look forward to your posts.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

As usual, very nice Bob. I love the way you often use ply to add layers.

Looking in the big box stores around here, I couldn't find latches like you've used. I'd like plain metal ones for tool storage boxes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the way the plies in the plywood pop too. Nice work.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow Bob those look great! Nice work.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TenGees said:


> Looking in the big box stores around here, I couldn't find latches like you've used. I'd like plain metal ones for tool storage boxes.


Looking at them again, they look like lunch box latches, turned upside down. Not sure, but seem to recall Lee Valley has those.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful boxes Bob. 

I make a lot of boxes, but never quite this fancy, and I use a lot of Baltic Birch for making them. That woman needs to realize that wood from trees isn't plastic and we celebrate the unique "one of a kind" variations in the wood grain and do not consider them to be "flaws". I don't see anything wrong in the pictures. They look great to me.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah yes, thought Lee Valley had them. And apparently they does. You'll have to sort thru to find just what you want tho. Catches, Latches & Bolts - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in replying but I'm now back in the UK for December and am borrowing a laptop but have limited access.
The latches are a batch of very cheap Chinese stuff I bought when I started making boxes. This is last of them so I shall be looking for new ones while I'm here.

There are no hobby shops in Cyprus so I shall be filling a suitcase to take back home with me.

I now have the brass banding for the bigger boxes and am looking forwards to getting back home and making hinges and latches

The weather is terrible here, rain, wind, and snow. Completely normal for England.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the look of Baltic Virch ply's edge when finished. Adds a very pleasing, ribbon-like detail.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful work as always Bob . Love the B.B. layers, as it really adds to the look . The brass parts as well really make it for me though. 
So the curved top is done on a bandsaw ? I thought the curved layers would have been done using a jig and router for the most consistent results, as bandsawing would require a lot of sanding?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Rick, the big box is almost 12" long and 7"high, no way can a router be used unless it was a cnc, and I don't have one of them.
A good bandsaw blade will cut pretty smooth, I can cut a 1mm thin slice of the end of a box with no problem.
But yes, I do a LOT of sanding.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> Rick, the big box is almost 12" long and 7"high, no way can a router be used unless it was a cnc, and I don't have one of them.


You are not thinking positive. It's easy. Make your first piece, as perfect as you can get it. Rough cut the next one along, glue it to the first piece, and use the first piece as your pattern to rout. Then glue the next piece along to the second piece, rout, repeat until finished. I do it all the time, cuts way down on sanding. But if your first piece isn't exact, has any deformities at all each following piece will have the same deformity. That is the way I make most things. Easy peasy.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

bandsaw boxes are sawn from the complete lump.
you glue the laminations up into a big block, mark the outline on one end, then saw your way around the block.

I wouldn't have the patience to cut all those pieces singly on the router table, but even if I did, I wouldn't have the centre lump to make the next box from.

I have to admit that the big box was too deep for my bandsaw (by a half inch), so I did it in two halves and then glued it up but that was a hell of a performance matching up. Wont do that again.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> bandsaw boxes are sawn from the complete lump.
> you glue the laminations up into a big block, mark the outline on one end, then saw your way around the block.
> 
> I wouldn't have the patience to cut all those pieces singly on the router table, but even if I did, I wouldn't have the centre lump to make the next box from.
> ...


Ok , I wasn't aware the lid was one solid piece . I was assuming multiple layers were cut first , and then glued together . Makes sense now 

Now if I could just visit you and learn from the master


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Ah yes, thought Lee Valley had them. And apparently they does. You'll have to sort thru to find just what you want tho. Catches, Latches & Bolts - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


Thanks Theo, I never thought to look there. I go by their store every once in a while and will check it out. Looking at the Box Latches and Draw Catches categories I see some that are quite reasonable (cheap).  The Ball Clasps look interesting for more decorative projects.

Sorry for stealing your thread, Bob.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> bandsaw boxes are sawn from the complete lump.
> you glue the laminations up into a big block, mark the outline on one end, then saw your way around the block.
> 
> I wouldn't have the patience to cut all those pieces singly on the router table, but even if I did, I wouldn't have the centre lump to make the next box from.
> ...


When I do it my way, I still have the center parts to use for smaller box, or whatever. And don't have to worry about lining up cut parts later. But whatever works. Looks very good so you can't be doing it wrong.

Been wanting to make a small chest for the grand-daughter, and not been finding anything that really inspired me. But now I think I may go with something along the lines of what you did.


----------



## A-1jim (Jan 4, 2009)

These are great boxes are unique and beautiful , very nice work.


----------



## gkobernus (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you describe the process for making the lid?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm afraid theres no science to the lid. after measuring the pieces to make sure I have enough to make the box, I don't pick up a tape measure again. Make a block of wood, draw freehand the side shape on the end of the block and cut it on a bandsaw. Then draw another line 10 mm inside the curve of the lid and go to the bandsaw again.
Cut out the middle, and fit the lid back on with hinges.

On this box I then added the end panels bigger than the whole box, bandsaw again to shape the end panels and then do lots and lots and lots of sanding till it looks right.


----------



## kamelot (Sep 11, 2004)

Are plans available for the treasure box?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Plans? I don't need no stinkin plans!

LOL.

No man, everything I do is off the cuff, working out problems as they arise. I cant even get organised to take pictures of the progress.


----------

